# Female has a white tube hanging out



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

It has been there for a couple days now and it does not look like food it is clear and then gets darker a little bit help ( she is in a 20 gal breeding tank )


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Could you get us a picture?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

I will try


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Its a really bad pic u can barely see it


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

QT her immedietly and start epsom salt treatments. My female had that exactly before she pineconed and died of dropsy.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it a long white tube or is that a plant?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

its a tube and thank you


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope it's not too late for her. Add some epsom salt and do frequent waterchanges whilst she's in QT.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If I'm seeing the picture right, it looks like your girl has an internal parasite. Put her in a quarantine tank and dose her with a parasite medication like Jungle Labs Parasite Clear. You need to clear out those worms from her before she gets bloated and develops dropsy (where they pinecone out). Aquarium or epsom salts will help but will not flush out the parasites.

However, just in case I'm not seeing the pic right, I'm going to ask how long is the tube?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

it is a little long that yesterday where can i buy the stuff for her so she can get better?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can pick up Parasite Clear at Petco or Petsmart or probably most aquarium stores. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

I did a water change fro her yesterday and it is a little numb is that good?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What do you mean by a little numb?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

it is very small now nat al long as it was it is just a little thing hanging off of her now no bigger than this
_Thats is how big it is


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Could be part of it broke off. Or worse, the parasite is retreating back inside. Definitely try some Parasite Clear or medicated pellets for the little gal. Sooner you get that thing out of her, the better.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can also get Jungle's parasite clear at Walmart. It is under $5 just about everywhere... With internal parasites, oral medications are best though so if you have a Petsmart nearby you should consider buying Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets. Those pellets are also great for fighting off most causes of dropsy whereas Jungle's Parasite Clear does not do that.... good luck.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you guys so much she is one of my fav female fish and i have had her less than 2 weeks it would just kill me to see her go


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Good new i got her the stuff she needs to get better lets hope she makes it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll be pulling for her. Get well soon, little betta buddy!


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Very sad news today it was looking up for her and she was eating and she drooped egss she had inside her and i woke up and she was dead very sad moment i am going to miss my lovely crowtail female.I only had her for 2 weeks but those 2 weeks where worth the 10 i paid for her


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! Aww, you have my sympathies.  But she had two weeks of loving care and I think she knew it.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks i really miss her to bad she died she was going to be living with 3 other female.


----------

